# Advice on insurance please



## jc4mc (Feb 22, 2012)

I was wondering if you could give me some advice on the best place to get my new puppy Bella insured. They are sooooo many out there and I have heard of some companies not paying out and premiums going up loads.

Also it may sound silly but what do I put her under, as cockapoo not listed 

I am drawn to John Lewis, any good????

Thanks

JC x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am with John Lewis and they seemed very reasonable for the cover that you get, I went for the top level. Have a look at our page on the Cockapoo Owners Club site which explains about the different types of cover you can get. http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_dog_insurance.html


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi there.

We went for Petplan and took out the 1 year renewable insurance. BUT our vet then said we should have gone for life cover, as if there were a problem in the first year the insurance company would pay up but probably wouldn't allow him to be reinsured (I presume on whatever went wrong). So next year I will take out the life cover.

We were told Petplan are really good at coughing up the cash whereas some aren't.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

John Lewis I went with....they also topped 'which' best life cover. All of their covers are for life. I took the top cover and it's a reasonable £16.58 a month with £75 excess x


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?t54tbo


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

We also decided to use John Lewis - I have just made a claim last week, they were very helpful on the phone so just waiting to see if they pay up now! 

If cockapoo is not listed as a breed option then I put crossbreed.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Teddy is due a renewal soon - will check out John Lewis, thanks.


----------



## caro50 (Mar 15, 2012)

I, too, am interested in pet insurance advice. My other pets are with Direct Line with life cover but I haven't bothered to check out the competition in 9 years! The premiums have however gone up hugely.

My vet is so reasonably priced that I've barely claimed at all, as the excess is often more than the bill! I do know that Petplan is very expensive (I've got it for Biba's first month as it came from her breeder's vet). I was too late in applying for pet insurance for my oldest pet - the 20 year old cat. Most companies won't take a pet over 7 years. He was well for 15 years but in the past 5 has had various problems - hyperthyroidism and kidney disease. It's cost me a fortune so I really do see why life cover is preferable to annual.

Am intending to do some research next week but would love a few more pointers so thank you jc4mc for this post.

And always say you have a crossbreed - which is technically correct - as they are cheaper to insure.

Cx

C x


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

We use Pets at home insurance for our 2 year old Beagle - Cover is good and reasonable price. I think we will probably look to use them again for Dexter when he arrives. We haven't had to claim at all yet but I know somebody who does have to claim regularly for one of her dogs and she has never had a problem. I would have a shop around and consider the finer details of the policy rather than the price - Always go for life cover, if a condition develops you will always be covered when renewing whereas otherwise you wont be covered for that condition after the year is up and in extreme cases, your dog may become uninsurable which was a big issue recently with owners of Halifax / Lloyds "life long" cover (Anybody effected by them pulling out of the pet insurance business should check the watchdog website as you may be entitled to claim)


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

ooohhh and avoid tesco!


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 28, 2010)

i wanted to go with pet plan and went online to get a quote, they now list the cockapoo as a breed so i called them to ask why they class it as a pedigree dog when its not. spoke to a handler who said it was, argued the finer points of dog breeding, the term pedigree and the fact it is not recognized by the kennel club as it does not breed true, as we can all see by the variety of coats, colours, tails etc for about 10 mins, got nowhere so asked to speak to a manager, did the same with him for 2o mins. i asked if i put my dog as a crossbreed cos thats what he his, his mother was a cocker spaniel and his dad a poodle. I asked how they would know the difference and was told they now have claims consultants that are trained to spot a cockapoo!. told them to shove it as it was £8 a month more for the same cover. found cover for £3 a month cheaper than what they quoted for a crossbreed with pets at home for life time cover.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau is covered by Petplan and it is a for life cover. Our vet recommended this and I am very grateful he did as she was recently diagnosed with meningitis. She had to be admitted to a hospital in Newmarket who asked whether we had insurance and if so with which company. We said that it was Petplan and a for life cover and they said that this was one of the few that they accepted direct payment from as had trouble in the past from other insurance companies. Our bill for 5 days was almost £3000 and once Petplan received the insurance claim they paid immediately without any fuss. Whatever company you go with ask if they will pay a vet direct if the bills is quite large as I would have had trouble finding £3000 at short notice but didn't have to worry about this. Good luck


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Has anyone used www.pet-insurance.co.uk? They seemed very reasonable to me but then I have no idea ) We have been thinking about pet insurance even though we are not getting our newest member of the family until sept/oct.
XC


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I started last year with VetMediCover, but this year the renewal has come in at £10 a month more than last year. I was lucky I got it last year when it was £18 pm, it gradually rose in price.

I'm now looking at John Lewis as it offers good cover, but I'm getting quotes of nearly £23 pm with them. I'll have to phone them up and ask why its more than other people on here.


----------



## bbd (Mar 13, 2012)

I too have been looking at John Lewis, but am getting a quote of £25-£29 per month. Is the difference due to location? I wonder what they consider to be a high risk area?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes location will have an affect, I *think* it's to do with how many claims any area has had, so lots of claims puts premiums up in that area. So will dogs age and any previous claims etc....


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I use John Lewis too, seems a good deal


----------

